# طريقة صناعة المنظفات



## سليمان الصفدي (22 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اريد طريقة صنع المنظفات الكيميائية مع المقادير وطريق العمل والمستلزمات لاني اريد عمل المنظفات 
مثل الصابون ومنظف البلاط والملابس وازالة الزيوت وكيفية زيادة التركيز للمنظفات مع تعليمات السلامة في العمل وهل تؤثر على البشرة ام لا واذا ممكن تبعتلي على الاميل safadi_2002************* وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## TITOTITO (23 يونيو 2006)

متتعبش نفسك يا سليمان طلبت قبلك الطلب ده و محدش عارف الاجابه


----------



## م ب (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
و ليش يبعتولك الموضوع على ايميلك يا سليمان؟؟؟ ما بدك تفيد بقية الناس يعني ؟؟؟؟


----------



## سليمان الصفدي (29 يوليو 2006)

اسف يا اخي م ب مكنش قصدي مثل ما بتتوقع طلبت الطلب هذا من اجل السرعة فقط لا غير


----------



## thetraveller2006 (5 أغسطس 2006)

في طريقة صناعة الصابون السائل موجودة ضمن التصنيف و لكن باقي المنظافات كنت اتمنى انة اجد صناعة حبيبات التنظيف


----------



## حسام سعد (1 نوفمبر 2006)

يريت لو عرفت تقلى


----------



## محمد عمر العقلة (25 نوفمبر 2006)

إلى جميع الأخوة المهندسين الكيميائيين
قمت بتأليف كتاب عن صناعة الصابون والمنظفات الصناعية ويباع بجميع المكتبات كما يباع فى دار الكتب العلمية للنشر والتوزيع 50 شارع الشيخ ريحان بالقاهرة وعنوان الكتاب/ تكنولوجيا صناعة الصابون والمنظفات الصناعية تأليف / محمد اساعيل عمر 
ولعل فية الأجابة لمن يريد المعرفة.


----------



## ابن الإسلام المصري (29 نوفمبر 2009)

موجود في المنتدي بأكثر من مكان
استمر في البحث


----------



## دعاء رضا (2 يناير 2010)

انا عايز افتح مصنع منظفات صغير وبدأت بأول حاجة وهو الصابون السائل وجبت تركيبتة من عند العطار لكن الباقي مش لقيه وانا من سوهاج اللي يعرف اجيب من فين باقي الخامات يقولي 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safety113 (2 يناير 2010)

اذا اردت معرفة طريقة صناعة الصابون


----------



## fantom2006 (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا اخى على الكتاب القيم ولو حد عاوز اى حاجة تخص المنظفات انا تحت امركم انا فاتح محل منظفات جملة وقطاعى


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو التواصل معك
ارجو طريقه للاتصال بك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (15 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل فانتوم ارجوا التكرم بتركيبة بليتش الملابس الالوان الخاص بمغاسل المستشفيات ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## waelfay (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو طريقة عمل بلسم الشعر


----------



## ضياء الباشا (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركابته
اليكم يا اخواني بعض طرق تصنيع المنظفات وهذه اقتبستها من النت وجربتها وكانت ناجحه باذن الله

*المنظفات* *الصناعية*​


*هى عالم من المواد المختلفة التى تشارك فى صنع اشياء مختلفة تستخدم فى عمليات التنظيف *

*وقد تلقيت دورة مكثفة فى هذا المجال على ايدى ناس خبرات ثقات نظرى وعملى وكانت ايام بصراحة رائعة لأن الناس لم يبخلو على بشئ وكان مصنع ببلدة بجوارنا اسمه مصنع شاهين للمنظفات الصناعية.*

*فهذا المصنع عريق والناس اللى شغاله فى على اعلى مستوى من العلم فالمسؤول الرئيسى فيه هو احد خريجى كليتنا ونفس القسم كلية العلوم قسم كيمياء بجامعة الأزهر وهو*

*المهندس: أحمد شاهين, اما المدير التنفيذى فهو بحق الله الذى علمنى كل شئ وأدين له بكل معلومة اعطاها لى وأكثر شئ استفدته هو معرفة هذا الرجل الرائع جزاه الله خيرا وحتى لاأطول عليكم هاهى خلاصة ماتعلمته وأرجو الدعاء لى ولكل من تعلمت منه شئ*

*اولا المنظف المشهور الصابون السائل*

*1-الصابون النظيف:*

*عبارة عن سيفونيك + صودا سائلة يتم المعادلة بهافقط*

*المحسنات تكسابون (صوديوم ليوريل سلفات) ,جليسرين,مادة حافظة (فورمالين )0.02%,لون ,رائحة ,تراى ايثانول امين) .(حسب الرغبة).*

*بزيادة تركيز السلفونيك يزداد التركيز والنظافة*

*- يمكن معادلة السيلفونيك بمادة التراى ايثانول امين ولكن ستصبح التكلفة عالية جدا *

*-بانسبة للسيلفونيك يوجد نوعين غازى (نظيف ) ومائى (عادى) بانسبة للسيلفونيك الغازى تركيز 98% اعلى نسبة يمكن وضعها فى المعادلة هى 30%*

*-بالنسبة للسيلفونيك العادى65%-70% اقصى كمية يمكن وضعها فى الصيف 12% وفى الشتاء 9-10%*

*ملحوظة فى الشتاء يوضع نسبة حوالى 0.25%اى نوع من انواع الزيوت.*

*2-الصابون السيليكات (شعبى والى حد ما مضر)*

*عبارة عن سيلفونيك + سيليكات + صودا للمعادلة*

*للبرميل 120 كيلو نضع 7-10 كيلو سيلفونيك عادى ونذيبهم جيدا جدا وبشدة فى الماء ( منعا للتخريظ) ثم نضيف ملعقة بولى اكراميد مذابة فى كوب ماء( لأضافة عرق للصابون) ,نذيب 5 كيلو من السيليكات فى كمية ماء منا سبة ونضيف المذاب على البرميل مع التقليب .*

*ملحوظة هامة جدا السيليكات قلوية التأثير يعنى ممكن تعادل البرميل دون الحاجة الى صودا.نضيف المادة الحافظة 200 ملل على البرميل.*

*ثانيا: منظف السجاد *

*5%سيلفونيك غازى *

*3%تكسابون *

*3%صوديوم تراى بولى فوسفات*

*7%بير كلورو ايثيلين *

*تذاب المكونات فى البرميل ثم نضيف اللون والرائحة حسب الطلب , نعادل البرميل بالصودا السائله .*

*ثالثا :منعم الملابس (الداونى)*

*للبرميل 220 كيلو *

*(1/4 كيلو تايلورز + 8كيلو شمع داونى )مخلوطين مع بعض ثم نسخن حتى يتم صهرهم بالماء حتى يتجانس المخلوط جيد جدا ونضيف اللون والرائحة حسب الطلب*

*رابعا منظف المراحيض الحمامات.*

*HCl نجعل تركيزه 15 %من تركيز الماء ونضيف القليل من السيلفونيك حتى يعطى بعض الرغوة.*

*خامسا : مطهر السطوح والأرضيات (الديتول)*

*7%تكسابون*

*1.5-2 %زيت صنوبر *

*5%ستروميد*

*4%ايثيل اسيتات *

*واللون حسب الطلب ولا توجد رائحة (رائحتة موجودة فية)*

*سادسا: الكلور الأبيض (الكلوركس الأبيض )*

*عبارة عن كلور عادى جدا جدا بتركيز 3%بس ولكن تعمل اية للدعايا والإعلان *

*سابعا الكلور اللألوان (الكلوركس الألوان)*

*(2%خل 98%*

*3% تراى ايثانول *

*5%هيدروجين بير اكسيد50%) *

*(5%سيلفونيك غازى 89%*

*2%تكسابون )*

*نذيب كل قوس على حدة ثم نضيفهم الى بعض مع مراعاة اضافة القوس الأول للماء اولا*

*ثامنا : البلسم *

*عبارة عن :شمع بلسم + ماء بلسم *

*كل كيلو يعادل كيلو*

*20%ماء مغلى*

*يتم تذويب الشمع تماما فى الماء المغلى ثم يضاف البلسم تدريجيا مع التقليب ثم يرفع من على النار ويتم التقليب حتى يهدئ تماما وتصل درجةحرارتة الى درجة حراة الغرفة ويضاف العطر والمادة الحافظة. نسألكم الدعاء بامغفرة والرحمة لى وللمسلمين اجمعين.*

*أهم حاجة انا استفدتها من الدورة دى او الكورس دة ان ى تعرفت على ناس جداد يتقون الله ويرعوه فى عملهم حق مراعاته ويتقنون عملهم ويتفانون فية *


----------



## ضياء الباشا (4 مارس 2010)

مرحبا يا اخي فانتوم ارجو ان تعطيني كيفية صناعة جل الشعر


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (4 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## fantom2006 (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى


----------



## علي سالم السميري (16 مارس 2010)

*طريقة اختبار المنتج*

يا اخواني الاعزاء لدينا مصنع منظفات مثل الديتول والكلوركس
اريد طريقة تكون طريقة فحص مدى فعالية المنتج في قتل البكتيريا والفيروسات فماهي الطريقة.هل هناك اجهزة او طرق اخرى يا ليت تقولو لي باسرع وقت يا اخوان علشان انا في ورطة مع المدير ويبغاني نجيب له الحل:55:


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتهممكن استعمل مادة حافظة لمنعم و مطري الملابس غير الفورمالين و ما هي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟أرجو الإجابة بسرعة


----------



## ممدوح الارناؤؤطى (6 يوليو 2010)

الماده الحافظه التى تريدها بدل الفورمالين البوندكس


----------



## h amed71 (8 أغسطس 2010)

*كيف احصل على كتابك*

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز محمد عمر العقلة
انا من الموصل كيف يمكنني الحصول على كتابك صناعة المنظفات ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## rashed1 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## علاء مهدى (27 ديسمبر 2010)

با حبايب المنتدى انا عايز طريفة واحدة ممتازة لتصنيع الصابون على مستوى تجارى


----------



## mohamedhelmypravo (11 يناير 2011)

انا عندى احساس ان مفيش افاده ومفيش رد على الاسئله

طريقة صنا عة منظف البوتاجاز

مكان الفورمالين ماده اسمها مانع عفن

طريقة صناعة الصابون 
الطن 
1- 10ك ملح+ 3ك مغلظ+ 6ك صودا +40 ك سلفونيك + 14 ك تكسابون +100جرام لون +1ك ريحه + 1ك مانع عفن


----------



## فيروز مصر (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جدا على المعلومات الجميله دي بس انا مش شغاله بس عايزه اعرف حاجه بمئني مش عندي خبره يعني اي حد ممكن يجيب الحجات دي ويعملها دور المهندس الكيميائي ايه كده 
اصلي بشوف ناس كتير عمله الحجات اللي زي دي صابون وشامبوا وشور جل عادي حتى ممكن يكون تعلمهم متوسط حتى احنا كمهندسين كيميائين نختلف ازاي او ايه اللي هنعمله غير اننا بنخلط وعرفين بنعمل ايه اوي بس هوه ده الفرق ولا ايه


----------



## سمير7 (8 فبراير 2011)

وصفات لصناعة منظفات


----------



## REDA SALAMA (16 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الف شكر لكاتب الموضوع وربنا يكتبه له في ميزان حسناته


----------



## ياسر احمد نصار (24 يوليو 2011)

*شريك جاهز بمصنع مرخص لتصنيع المنظفات ومستحضرات التجميل*

انا جاهز ان شاء اللة للمشاركة عندى مصنع بالعبور مرخص ومجهز لتصنيع المنظفات ومستحضرات التجميل
انا اسمى ياسر نصار 


sign25 قال:


> يا جماعه اللى عايز يبقى شريك فى مصنع منظفات وعنده استعداد للعمل والتطور ممكن يشاركنى انا ان شاء الله نفسى اعمل مشروع كبير لتصنيع المنظفات فى مصرنا الحبيبه ارجو من لديه الرغبه فى المشاركه التواصل ...علشان يبقى عندنا منتجات مصريه بدل الاجنبيه


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور safty13 الله يبارك فيك


----------



## shadoo005 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

منتظر ردك علي الياهوو


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

